# Aquaclear HOBs are the bomb in GTA



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?h...html&prev=/search?q=Sing+Tao+Daily&hl=en&sa=G

Martin.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

wow... thats a horrible translation lol!
and iv no idea how that link is related to HOBs


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

The "bomb" was hidden in a Aquaclear box.

or at least that is what it looks like from the pictures.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

that was an aquaclear box?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> http://209.85.135.104/translate_c?h...html&prev=/search?q=Sing+Tao+Daily&hl=en&sa=G
> 
> Martin.


Hey my friend where have you been!!!??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha!! XD


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The online version is crap. I saw the original Chinese print paper at work (Sing Tao Daily) and there was a big bubble closeup placed beside the image in my link clearly showing an AC 30 filter packaging. It doesn't appear in the online version. In the Star and Sun versions there's no mention of the box ID.

Martin.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

well where was this when I bought it two years ago!!!


----------

